# 40-50 Gallon Freshwater Tank



## sunnycomet (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, 

Tomorrow I am buying a 40-50 gallon tank. There is one that I saw at the petstore that I am putting on layaway tomorrow. The mananger said it was 49gallons and another employee said it wasn't so.....

I am getting the info tomorrow when I put it on layaway. 

Anyway, I *think* I will set it up to be a Angelfish tank. Depending on the lighting that comes with it I will either do live or fake plants. 

I prefer live ones but do not want to buy new lighting if the lighting in the setup won't work for the live plants. 

How many Angelfish can I fit in a 40-50 gallon tank? I don't want to go by the petstore....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Measure the tank and post the dimension. You can calculate the volume from that.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I would be very surprised if its 49 gallons
Live plants would be easy if you set the tank up in front of an open window, the stock lights that come with the set up will most likely not be very good. You can switch those out with a little more powerful light but a window would help greatly.
Id say you could house 5 full grown Angels


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

live plants wouldnt be that bad, and the lighting wouldnt be much trouble. Putting near a window is a good idea. You could fit 5 or 6 angels. Throw 4 angels in and a school of about 5 bloodfin tetra! lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

take a tape measurer and a calculator with you...multiply the length x width x heigth in inches and divide by 231...that will give you the volume in gallons.....


----------

